# Wanted to adopt pigeons.



## rheacary (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello I am looking for free or reasonably priced show pigeons, I would like to start my Grandkids who I and my wife are legal guardians of and their ages are from 9,11 and 13. I was brought up around pigeons since my early teens. I have owned pigeon types like Black Modena, Frill Babcks Giant White Kings, Red Cardinals, Ark Angels, Swallows, Spinners, Rollers, Tumblers, Racers, Fantails, Jacobins and so on. I had to get rid of all my birds when I fell ill and had surgery which left me disabled and had to leave my job of 25 years @ Sundstrand San Diego.
I have a fixed income from Social Security so I don't have a lot to spend but if reasonably priced or for the cost of shipping I wpuld love to have what you are willing to depart with. I have buildt a very large flight pen and know how to care for them.
I want my Grandkids to have the same experience I had with the wonderful intelligent birds, They love animals and my oldest has a horse we bought for her but the horse is 100 miles from here we couldn't afford the boarding fees here in San Diego so some friends have him with them near Victorville, Ca.
Thank you for reading this message.
These birds would get the best of care and love.
[email protected] San Diego, Calif. 92114


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rheacary and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! I rescue and rehab pigeons in South Orange County. Believe me .. I NEED good homes for pigeons. Please get back to me, and I can GIVE you some beauties! If you can, it would be great to see some pictures of the enclosure that you have for the birds. If you have any photos, please post them here .. myself and all the members here are kind of picture "crazy". Please post back here, e-mail privately at [email protected] or feel free to call me at 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi, I have a pigeon rescue but I'm in Sonoma County, near San Francisco. If you're ever up this way or know anyone that lives around here, I have some rescued beauties for adoption. Good luck and thanks for offering a home!!


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi, I have a tame baby Mookee if interested (free) and several other tamer Mooks for $15 each. They are lovely birds, but I live in MI and don't know if you'd want to spend so much on shipping (around $50 I am guessing). Maybe try to find something closer, but if you really are ineterested in some Mookees, don't hesitate to contact me. 

Suzanne Cook
[email protected]


----------

